# Yao back in Shanghai, recovering well



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow it's been awhile since I started a thread! Anyway, some good news to start off the official NBA off-season:

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/sports/2006-06/22/content_623054.htm



> Chinese NBA star Yao Ming has returned to his home in Shanghai on Wednesday evening.
> 
> According to Yao's agent Zhang Mingji, the 7-foot-6 center of the Houston Rockets has made significant progress in his recovery from foot surgery.


Looks like he might get a few games in with the national team too. Lets hope that does NOT happen...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am more interested in the photo gallery section in that link you gave. lol.
Looking sharp right there, Yao.
Thx for the info, and yeah, the pix also. lol


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

yay or nay?


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

EDIT: double post


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

good to see the big man recovering so fast.... lets hope he gets no injuries during training or championships


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao started training today under the guidance of Rockets' strength & conditioning coach David Macha. He also said he would try his best to make the World Championships in August.










:rofl: 













































































Didn't know he could carry out squat training now


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The squad machine is too short for him


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Yao started training today under the guidance of Rockets' strength & conditioning coach David Macha. He also said he would try his best to make the World Championships in August.


This is totally hilarious, get a bigger car for the big man. Anybody knows it's not good for Yao to ride like that.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Yao training in China *
Enjoy the video of Yao training in China.
</EMBED></EMBED>


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> This is totally hilarious, get a bigger car for the big man. Anybody knows it's not good for Yao to ride like that.


he needs his own bus or a convertable


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> *Yao training in China *
> Enjoy the video of Yao training in China.
> </EMBED></EMBED>


I can see it now... Yao running off a staggered baseline screen.. pop out to the 3pt line.. Nothing but net... or maybe not.. :biggrin:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

ouch, I'm worried Yao will have back and neck problems if that's the biggest car they shuttle him around in, lol


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> *Yao training in China *
> Enjoy the video of Yao training in China.
> </EMBED></EMBED>


Thanks for the link, very interesting. Yao popping mid-range jumpers like he's D-Wade or something. But wow nevertheless, Yao's going to be killing them out there next year. 27 and 13, 27 and 13.


----------

